# Help me to retrieve a serial number.....



## rvccpa (Apr 22, 2005)

I purchased and installed Jasc Paint Shop Pro 9 about 4 months ago. I want to call them for support but cannot locate my serial number. Is there a way that I can find it from inside the program? I looked through all of the menus, but did not see that option. Thanks for any help.


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

If anywhere, it would be deep in the registry - but I don't know where, and if you're not confident messing around in the registry then don't try - but you could look for it by running regedit.


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

when it was jasc I used to use the message boards at jasc for help with PSP 8 and they were wonderful. If you go to corel.com and click community you can find boards and maybe they can help.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Support
http://www.corel.com/servlet/Satellite?pagename=Corel3/Section/Display&sid=1047022940762

*How do I obtain the serial number for my Paint Shop Product?*

Answer

All versions prior to Paint Shop Pro® 9, Paint Shop Pro Studio, and Paint Shop Photo Album 5 required no serial/registration numbers to install.

If you purchased an unlocking key for Paint Shop Pro® 9, Paint Shop Pro Studio, or Paint Shop Photo Album 5, you have two options.

1. Re-install the trial version of your product, then select "Get Key Here" on the splash screen. This will take you to an Internet page where you can enter your original order information to receive a new key file.
2. Contact Customer Service, any of our representatives will be happy to look up your order and provide a new key.

http://support.corel.com/scripts/ri...DI9MTU2JnBfc29ydF9ieT1kZmx0JnBfcGFnZT0x&p_li=


----------

